# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  بارگذاری مجدد صفحه موقع تشکر کردن و غیر فعال بودن خندانک ها

## سوداگر

سلام من با مرورگر firefox26 , Opera 12 امتحان کردن متاسفانه از دکمه تشکر که استفاده می کنم کل صفحه مجددا بارگذاری میشه و همچنین از خندانک ها و ضمیمه ها و .... هم نمیتونم استفاده کنم. لطفا رسیدگی کنید. متشکّرم

----------


## سوداگر

ایراد از برنامه پروکسی ام بود درست شد  :لبخند:

----------

